# Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 Lubejob



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi. This will be my first attempt at lubricating a Rivarossi mallet. Can anyone give me pointers as how it's done? A friend of mine gave me a bottle of Labelle 107 oil medium. Is this stuff do-able? Thanks.
BTW, my apologies if this thread is already posted, I just couldn't find it.

Bill


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

First question - are you going to do a complete lube ( remove the boiler ) or just the visible running gear?

Jim


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Is #107 plastic compatible? If not, do not use it AT ALL...it will destroy the plastic.

Here's a breakdown sheet...

http://hoseeker.org/AHMRivarossiassembly/ahm2882lubeinstr1967pg2.jpg
http://hoseeker.org/AHMRivarossiassembly/ahm2882lubeinstr1967pg3.jpg


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Shay. i knew that front pin would hold up the front truck but I never knew why you would want to till now. thanks for posting those.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow Shay...thank you so much for this. I really appreciate it. I went to this site earlier (yesterday), but I couldn't find this info. Very helpful.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

The #107 is compatible with plastic. And I did do a full oiling job by removing 1 screw. It was surprisingly easy, but now I have a bigger problem. I have another Mallet which I was preparing to service. This one hasn't been ran in some time. As I removed the cover, I noticed the drive shaft (or what I would call a drive shaft) had broke in two...right square in the middle. As I look at the information Shay gave me, it is p/n R27543. It looks very easy to replace, and I feel confident enough to do it, but I am having a hard time finding a replacement. Any suggestions? I am almost ready to use CA adhesive...glue the two pcs. together and and see how long that will hold...or not.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you decide to fix the drive shaft, I'd make a suggestion. Find yourself a sleeve that will just fit over it, and then bond to the two pieces inside the sleeve. Trying to glue the shaft end to end will not last. The sleeve will make a much stronger part.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Found the same thing on my Rivarossi Big Boy...I used shrink tubing, the kind you find in Radio Shack for wrapping wire. I just cut it the length of the shaft and heated it well all the way around to make sure it had completely shrunk for a sure grip. Been working like a champ for so long I forgot about the fix 'til you brought this up...:thumbsup:


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gunrunnerjohn and Shay. The "sleeve" that I will use will be heat shrink tubing!! I got up at 3:45 this morning for work and read your posts and decided to go down in the basement and give it a looksee. I found a couple packs of asst. tubing that I have used for my RC plane days. I cut it to the correct length, but before I apply heat, I wanted to ask Shay, since you have done this before, successfully,(good job!) are the ends of the drive shaft offset? When I look at the drawings for the rear drive wheels here it looks as though they are offset...or doesn't it matter, since I can manipulate either the flywheel or the "other" end? I thought I better ask. measure twice,cut once Thanks, Bill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If you mean are the universals meant to be 90 degrees to each other on either end then yes. Mine is the older non-flywheeled version, so the shaft is much longer and thicker. John's sleeve idea may be a better fit here because of the stresses involved.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

it did not matter on the proto type. The front and rear trucks do not stay the same as one can slip and the other may not. When you have the gear box off over the shaft going to the trucks you can turn it any way that you want before you set the gear box back in place. My Y6Bs do not have a flywheel so they might be different.

Hope this helps
John


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I wish I would have taken pics of the work that I did, but of course, I wanted to stay in my groove while I was in it.


What I did was take a SMALL drop of CA and applied it to one of the two pcs. of drive shaft.
I then slipped on a "measured" piece of heat shrink tubing to one piece of drive shaft.
Then took the remaining piece of drive shaft and slipped it into the other end of heat shrink tubing. 
Once the CA dried, I applied heat with a heat gun, holding one end of the drive shaft with a pair of *****...ouch :thumbsup: 
Poured another cup of coffee.
Installed the drive shaft...fit like a glove!

I am very new to MRR, and I have never done a project like this before. I am not completely sure what the name of the parts are called. I am pretty sure this y6b 1996 Rivarossi has what I would call a "flywheel". One end of the drive shaft fits in to a female "whatchamacallit", and the other end connects to a brass, round, kind of concave toothless flywheel looking part. LOL!!! It's the best that I can describe it. 

So far, it has held up rather well. It feels very strong. Not much in the flexibility department.
I want to thank you for all the advice. 
I hope someday someone will look to these posts and it will help them.?.
Regards,
Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The nice thing is, if the repair works, you don't have to name the parts.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The nice thing is, if the repair works, you don't have to name the parts.


Good thing. I can't tell a carburetor from a valve stem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The valve stem is usually lower on the car.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

warbyrd12 said:


> I am very new to MRR, and I have never done a project like this before. I am not completely sure what the name of the parts are called. I am pretty sure this y6b 1996 Rivarossi has what I would call a "flywheel".


Yes, the big round heavy thingie on the ends of a motor, most times brass, is called a flywheel...



warbyrd12 said:


> One end of the drive shaft fits in to a female "whatchamacallit", and the other end connects to a brass, round, kind of concave toothless flywheel looking part. LOL!!! It's the best that I can describe it.


Round doohickie with poking thingamajigs = ball joint...

...'round, concave, toothless flywheel looking part' = socket

...the whole assembly would be called a universal or "U" joint :thumbsup:



warbyrd12 said:


> I hope someday someone will look to these posts and it will help them.?.
> Regards,
> Bill


You did it just the way I did. I used LockTite gel, then wrapped it. Hasn't shown signs of failing yet and I've pulled some serious loads on grade with it. You just have their last version with the motor between the gear towers and the added flywheel...oughta run pretty sweet if they did it right...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

warbyrd12 said:


> Good thing. I can't tell a carburetor from a valve stem.


Not to many cars HAVE carburetors anymore anyway!


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Shay your hilarious. Good laugh for the morning!


----------

